# Solved: Vdownloader...



## Rosereds (Mar 11, 2007)

Need help
Problem is:
I have VDownloader installed to my comp.It worked,but not any more.I got same error message and it doesnt change...
This is not a valid address or video is not available


PLEASE HELP
THX
BARBARA


----------



## Rosereds (Mar 11, 2007)

I cant download a thing...
B


----------



## Rosereds (Mar 11, 2007)

HEY,I DO need help!!PLEASE!I have suffered already 2 days and see NO solution...I cant download with my VDownloader...
PLEASE HELP
BARBARA


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling ??


----------



## monkeyspanker (Jun 14, 2007)

I have the same problem. I tried uninstalling and updating to the newer 5.0 version but it didn't help.


----------



## Rosereds (Mar 11, 2007)

I just cant get a point...Really ,I did nothing and I can download from YouTube with V again...Thats strange
B


----------

